# whats a good cheap ass repair stand



## hollandbk (Jun 3, 2008)

I promise this is the last of these what is a good threads, If I had a decent lbs within 100 miles I would not post all of these....  , I figure with all the new components that I am getting for my bike it does not make since for me to do the upside down bike on the floor thing any more, so I guess I should be looking for a bicycle repair stand. Something that will allow me to tune my bike with ease with out breaking the bank.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

It's not all that cheap, but I really like the Spin Doctor Pro G3.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

do you have a trunk mount bike rack? I put my bike on the rack and do my maintenance on that.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

piece of rope hanging from the rafters, looped around your seatpost


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Scooper said:


> It's not all that cheap, but I really like the Spin Doctor Pro G3.


+1

That's model represents the minimum you can spend and have a repair stand that's any good.


----------



## lonestar_shawn (Oct 15, 2008)

a piece of 2x4 with a notch cut out of it clamped in a bench vise and a bungee cord.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> piece of rope hanging from the rafters, looped around your seatpost


+1. cheap as dirt...er, rope. get a 2nd to attach to the front wheel, or it'll spin (the bike, on the seatpost rope...not the wheel).

sounds ghetto, but really does work quite well.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Sorry if this is a little bit off topic, but I'm loving my idea and had to spread it while I get the parts in the mail.

So, I'm making an under $40 Repair Stand that I have calculated to be just as good as those fancy Euro race stands that Park sells, but less adjustable.

My base is going to be a solid steel adjustable/folding sawhorse. Although the one at Lowe's is also covered in a thin sheet of foam on top which may or may not last.









These are selling at my local Lowe's for $21.98.

I picked up a truck mounted fork holder for $7.99 from my LBS.










I hope to get a replacement part on Monday from a Park Tool distributor. for under $10. (the blue tipped BB holder)









I'm gonna drill a couple sets of holes for the fork mount, and this repair stand ( tested by me jumping around on the edges of the sawhorse) will be very sturdy, and the weight differences between front and back will only play a small part. I've also determined I can mount a truing stand on the front if I really desired to put $15 more into this project.

It reminds me of the old Blackburn Workhorse repair stand, but more adjustable by means of height and wider base, but losing some of the front-to-back adjustment that the Blackburn one has...

























I'm really banking on being able to get the Park Tool piece, but if not.... I'll find an inexpensive way to hold the bb also.

So what do you guys think? It's not like I have to do anything but drill a few holes and mount a few screws. I'll post more as it is built. 

I also understand this won't be able to be a WOWEE start-to-end bike build type workstand (Fork stuff), but I think it will treat my steeds well.

Another cool thing is that it will be the perfect base for hauling a bike around the inside of my minivan 

Oh, and guys, I'm one of those people that like to try to build things just to see if I can. (Arcade machine, mini trebuchet, treehouses (a decade or so ago), potato guns, stilts, etc etc etc) If thing is kaput, I have a nice sawhorse and some spare parts.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

lalahsghost said:


> Sorry if this is a little bit off topic, but I'm loving my idea and had to spread it while I get the parts in the mail.
> 
> So, I'm making an under $40 Repair Stand that I have calculated to be just as good as those fancy Euro race stands that Park sells, but less adjustable.
> 
> ...


That's absolutely brilliant. I'm always amazed at all the creative people on this fourm, and it's sister site, mtbreview.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I have the Nashbar stand and it works just fine for me:

http://www.nashbar.com/bikes/Product_10053_10052_128463_-1_16500_10000_17003

But of course I would prefer a Park stand.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

JaeP said:


> That's absolutely brilliant. I'm always amazed at all the creative people on this fourm, and it's sister site, mtbreview.


Haha, oh man, MTBR has so many great DIY repair stands. Most of theirs involve 2x4's and vice clamps which render them stationary, but still 100% effective.

I just thought of my project a few days ago when I saw that blackburn stand, and had to post my idea on MTBR, since they have a history of being _more_ receptive to DIY stuff as to us roadies.


----------



## eddie m (Jul 6, 2002)

I like this one:
https://www.performancebike.com/images/performance/products/medium/00-1251-NCL-EXTRA1.jpg
I live in a small apartment, so I don't have room for a big stand. This one works well for working on the drive train. 

This one is not cheap, but I like the seatpost clamp. I may try to make a clamp like that to attach to my step ladder. 
https://www.rivbike.com/images/products/full/0000/1672/seat_post_not_close.jpg

I'm still looking for something inexpensive, that folds real small, that I can use for cleaning the bike.

em


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

8 DIY bike repair stands


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey, lala -- that's cool project.

Go for it and give us a report.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

lalahsghost said:


> I'm really banking on being able to get the Park Tool piece, but if not.... I'll find an inexpensive way to hold the bb also.


A piece of 1 1/2" PVC pipe, sliced in half. Works like a charm (if you countersink it for the bolt head).


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

lonestar_shawn said:


> a piece of 2x4 with a notch cut out of it clamped in a bench vise and a bungee cord.


Add one of those fork holders, like they sell for pickup trucks, for $10-20 and you're good to go, Be sure to position it so the rear wheel hangs clear, but close enough for the center of gravity to be within the legs.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Slim Again said:


> Hey, lala -- that's cool project.
> 
> Go for it and give us a report.


The only problem I have theorized so far (since I have no frame to test with) is that the top of the sawhorse is too wide for some bottom brackets, and an elevated block (the park tool piece) or 2x4" block with a dip cut out of it will solve this.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Park Tools wanted to know the serial number for the repair stand that I wanted the part for. I told them that I just wanted the piece for something I was building. They said no no and shamed me.

I had to build the BB holder out of a 3"x4" piece of miter'd wood. PVC was too non manly for me.

Here are the results.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/lalahsghost/archives/date-posted/2009/06/19/










































Even with a ?28? pound bike on there, it is very sturdy and does not feel like it is going to tip over. It does not have any wiggle on it width wise either. $41 solution to a exponentially more expensive problem. It's a bit more slow to adjust the legs than a pole, and the BB holder isn't anything special, but it works well and I like it.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ugly confession time:

I have the Park PRS-20.

Nonetheless, I'm jealous. Very portable, nice place to set a few tools (or perchance a wheat based chilled beverage) and I love the maker ethos of it all. 



Well done.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

danl1 said:


> Ugly confession time:
> 
> I have the Park PRS-20.
> 
> ...


Would you be willing to PM me the serial number off your PRS-20 so I could purchase that one little piece from Park Tools?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

lalahsghost said:


> Park Tools wanted to know the serial number for the repair stand that I wanted the part for. I told them that I just wanted the piece for something I was building. They said no no and shamed me.
> 
> I had to build the BB holder out of a 3"x4" piece of miter'd wood. PVC was too non manly for me.
> 
> ...


That looks brilliant, Lala! One question, why not position the bike so it sits more in the center of the work stand? I mean, with a higher bottom bracket block the rear tire could easily clear the top of the work stand. It looks like it could easily tip backwards.


----------

